

Microsoft files antitrust complaint against Google - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2011033112355966

======
1010011010
"Well, it's official, I take it. Android has won. Google has overturned
Microsoft. Microsoft has now waved the white flag and admitted it is an also-
ran in search and in mobile, and that it can't win on its own merits without
outside help from regulators. That's what I get from its latest move, filing
an antitrust complaint against Google with the EU Commission"

"So frankly the flood of complaining about Google looks to me like a
coordinated campaign. There. I said it. I think reporters should research that
and write about it next. I'll bet you hit pay dirt"

"And speaking of Microsoft and antitrust, did you see this deal, the French
Defense Ministry buying from Microsoft Ireland instead of from the US? Is that
legal? How about the state laws Microsoft is lobbying for these days? Are
those laws Constitutional? Even minimally fair? Anybody looking into that?"

Microsoft: bad software from bad people.

------
makecheck
For which their lawyer need only dig up that old case file from the DoJ and
copy and paste the arguments.

------
barista
Already discussed someplce else on HN:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/31/microsoft_google_mon...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/31/microsoft_google_monopoly/)

